# IPV 6X



## Mahir (18/12/16)

I'm looking for a IPV 6X in Silver/Blue. Anyone have stock locally?


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (19/12/16)

Mahir we might have - I'll have a look for you today.

www.cloudloungevapery.co.za


----------



## Mahir (19/12/16)

Thank you


The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds said:


> Mahir we might have - I'll have a look for you today.
> 
> www.cloudloungevapery.co.za


----------

